
Amazon Corretto - creichenbach
https://aws.amazon.com/corretto/
======
notmainacct
Looks like Amazon just killed any future Oracle lawsuit over Java usage. Great
step for Java development everywhere.

~~~
vinay427
Could you elaborate or provide an explanatory link? I'm not really familiar
with how this relates to Oracle/Java.

